
When Will This Low-Innovation Internet Era End? - narad
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/04/opinion-fox-net-innovation/
======
ColinWright
Previously on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3903867>

Nearly 100 comments there.

